# mk6 2.5l me17.5 CAT DELETE + other emission deletes.



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

easy peasy. 

video showing permanent passed readiness for catalyst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ18P0Fq8VU

ecu connected to bench harness:



















opcorn:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

this is far above my head but it seems like you know what you're doing :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ive got all my deletes done with UM


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

how did you do your resistors? one on the harness for the pump (i think its a pump) on the back driver side of head and one on the harness of the pump on the front of block near the oil filter housing?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

i only do the software edits. i dont own a 2.5l. :laugh:
that being said, you should only need to resistor the evap purge valve and if the car has sec air, youll need to resistor the valve that controls the combi valve vacuum. on a 1.8t those are the n80 and n112 valve respectively.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

word um tune get rid of all problems and your readiness is still not set for o2 sensor, i run a cold air intake headers and a straight pipe and reset is always set all monitors


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

you cant disable the front o2 sensor. lol.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Show us a screen shot of the 'Generic' OBD2 readiness.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

same codeword style edits as me7/med9. nothing special going on here. and on this particular file i just went through and 00'd the whole block, just to test. :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

reflected said:


> you cant disable the front o2 sensor. lol.



You can.

better answer maybe: shouldn't

Rhetorical question:
often tuners delete the MAF and call it 'good' so why not the front o2 sensor as well?


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> You can.
> 
> better answer maybe: shouldn't
> 
> ...


well yes, cant as in thats a really bad idea. car will run like poo. haha.
i think deleting the maf is the dumbest thing you can do. but to each their own i guess.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What's the point of deleting the emissions other than "cleaning" up the engine bay, I forgot  Also you would still fail a OBD2 e-check scan correct?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

if you have a test pipe, rear o2/catalyst will never pass. and no, you would pass obd2 check, thats the whole point.


----------

